# VizslaNewbies' adventure with Dax. So far...



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

So it has exactly been 2 weeks, 1 day since we got Dax from our breeder. He is currently 9 week, 2 days old! Since we got him our life has changed. Not drastically, but enough to the point that our lives seem to now revolve around him whenever we're free. Not that we're complaining as he is a HUGE bundle of joy, frustration, and everything that revolves around 'cute, awwww, good boy, you're the cutest pup on this planet, be nice, etc etc' to us. 

With everyone' help here on the forum and doing homework of our own, being able to add Dax to the family has been a breeze  

Yes, he's still had accidents along the way by pottying in his crate or on the floor (He did pee on me as I was taking him out to the bathroom once!). But everything else has been magnificent! He's started picking up on his name Dax, and also responding to the simple commands of Sit, Stay, No, Fetch and calling him over with 'Come here Dax'  

Every morning, and during the times we're home we spend as much quality time with Dax physically exercising/playing with him and mentally stimulating his brain. He's a HUGE ball of energy, and we didn't expect that to arise so quickly in that little body of his. He's actually able to keep up with us running when we're playing with him in our yard. 

Yesterday, we pulled out the vacuum to clean the floors and Dax was going bonkers over the nozzle that sucked up the dirt. That we had to peal him away from playing with it so we could finish cleaning the house!

We still have the occasional problems with Dax in the crate, more so when he's left alone he'll start yelping for a good 10 minutes. But feeding him and telling him to go to bed in his crate has gotten easier as the days progressed.

This friday, Dax will be going in for his second shot! Can't wait, as many of our friends have wanted to set up puppy/dog dates with our kiddo and I'm sure Dax is looking forward to getting to meet new playmates. 

Pictures will be posted up tonight on this thread! (Finally!!!)


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh! I guess I forgot to add that we're getting Dax to ring the bell whenever he needs to go Pee/Poop. It's been a hit or miss, but it's pretty cute because he has to basically jump to ring the bell and he tries to latch onto it


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't' open the crate door if he is making noise (ANY noise). Noise in the crate = ignoring the dog. After 2 minutes of quite the door can open. This will make a HUGE difference in all your training.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

What Linescreamer said and would add to try (eventually) to make him sit and wait until you put the food bowl down and say OK (or whatever word you prefer).


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

*PICTURES*

DAX  <3


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW! Dax is SO cute... What a sweet, little baby boy!!


----------

